# Two packages/ports have the same name; how do I specify which



## ivan_llaisdy (Oct 28, 2014)

Dear all, 

Two packages/ports have the same name:

/usr/ports/devel/atlas
/usr/ports/math/atlas

`pkg search atlas` only finds devel/atlas, and `whereis atlas` only finds the math/atlas:

```
# pkg search atlas
  Atlas-0.5.2_2  # <-- devel/atlas
  Atlas-devel-0.6.3_4  # <-- devel/atlas
  atlast-1.2
  libreatlas-1.0.0a_15

  # whereis atlas
  atlas: /usr/ports/math/atlas
```
I'd like to install the math/atlas.  How do I specify that when using pkg-install(8)?

With thanks and best wishes.

Ivan


----------



## SirDice (Oct 28, 2014)

Include the category: `pkg install math/atlas`


----------



## talsamon (Oct 28, 2014)

```
pkg: No packages available to install matching 'math/atlas' have been found in the repositories
```

You have to install it in the port.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 28, 2014)

The port fails to build, hence no package is available.

http://portsmon.freebsd.org/portoverview.py?category=math&portname=atlas


----------



## talsamon (Oct 28, 2014)

I test it on FreeBSD-9.3 (at the moment I can't test it on 10.0), it compiles fine with 
	
	



```
Option STATIC=on
```
 Doesn't compile with 
	
	



```
SHARED=ON
```


----------



## talsamon (Oct 29, 2014)

Now I test it on FreeBSD 10.0. It works with both options.


----------



## ivan_llaisdy (Oct 29, 2014)

Thanks for all your help! I have now successfully installed math/atlas from the port.

Best wishes, 

Ivan


----------

